# Acrylic colors



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cut and drilled last night and turned this morning.

Fancy Silver hardware, polished and buffed with White Diamond.

Thanks for looking and comments welcome


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking Sticks Mate!! I like the top one the best!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the purple one


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I like the purple one


I think I remember someone wanted it but his wife took control LOL Now it's her's.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

I know LOL. I should have listened to you and not let you ship them until I was home. Note to self


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice Bill!


----------

